# not pens but still need opinion



## tommyd (Dec 6, 2010)

Here are a couple more photos what do you think?


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 6, 2010)

Photos are good, they do way more than enough to get the point across. That is also a sweet looking kaleidoscope.


----------



## EmersonMA (Dec 6, 2010)

Good photos.  Really like the kaleidoscope.  Recommend not cropping the picture down as far.


----------



## darcisowers (Dec 6, 2010)

Very nice kaleidescope!!  I like your first photo more, because you can tell what it is easier.

as for the second photo, I'm not a fan of the vignetting/black corners in this crop.  If there was more white background showing, the vignetting would probably be OK, but it doesn't work for me in this closeup.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 7, 2010)

I too like the first photo and I am sure it would look on the web site. You have the photo taking down. Good job.


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 7, 2010)

I agree, the first shot is much better showing what the photo is of.  They are both good, sharp, well exposed photos.  You have the lighting and setup down.  I disagree however on the crop.  For a catalog shot, background is to set off the product from the rest of the page.  Now, If the background were a shot through the scope, with the device superimposed, now that is a horse of a different color entirely.

The segmenting is outstanding and the finish is very good.  I like the stand for it, also.
Charles


----------

